# Why a jackplate on a V-hull?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

A new boat is in my near future. Most likely 19'-21' V hull center console. I've had sales reps and heard other folks suggest putting a jackplate on the typical center console bay boat. I need help understanding why. I completely understand a jackplate on a cat or tunnel hull. Wouldn't raising the motor on a V hull with typical deadrise just raise the prop behind the transom and cavitate it? Help me folks.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

Adding a jack-plate will still help you raise the engine up farther then with-out and help idle off shallow flats or run skinny water for short distances farther and skinnier than not having it. add a cupped prop, cav-plate, and right amount of set-back and it can be done almost as skinny as a tunnel but far much than not having it. make sense?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Jackplate with lots of setback will allow you to raise some, improving performance to a degree. For this there is probably very little benefit. When on idle the jackplate will allow you raise the motor more and be able to idle shallower to be able to get deeper to get on plane. The benefit here is a little more. 

So is it worth it? It's Kinda of a how much money do you have to spend vs benefit you will gain.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Makes sense...that's about what I was guessing. Gonna be the old "just how much do I want to spend" thing.
Is there a rule of thumb for setback? Trust the dealer--based on their experience?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

on the performance side you want as much set back as you can, it pushes the motor back to cleaner water witch gives the prop better bite. having a hydraulic jack plate will give you 1 or 2 mph over having a standard jack plate, since you can change on the fly.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

That's not exactly correct. 
What happens, the hull displaces water, which then creates a calm swell behind the hull, you want your prop running at the top of that swell, never behind it. Different hulls create different swells, so 6" setback might be perfect on one, 10" on another.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thoughts*

I would think whatever you gain you will loose (pocketbook too) WHY?? The way I think about it is By the time you add 30-50 # to back of the boat and setback motor weighing lets say 300# 5-6 inches.That alone will make stern set lower in water at rest.Then underway you may gain that back + a little Maybe...Thats my thoughts 2C worth....cva34


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

hell, they just look cool... LOL

have heard that putting the prop closer to the bottom of the hull will increase efficiency dur to the better angle of the power to the line of the boat bottom... thats what i've heard. It will allow you to run a little shallower.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I put one on mine because it has a small pocket tunnel. Did it help, who knows?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

LOTS of pros to a jackplate as opposed to a boat without one

The question really is... WHY NOT???


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I ran two Carolina skiffs that were flat bottoms without a jack plate

They dont have a tunnel .... so I simply used the tilt and trim when I was shallow

One less thing to spend money on, that would rust, and break.

Keep it simple and just fish is my motto


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

pmgoffjr said:


> That's not exactly correct.
> What happens, the hull displaces water, which then creates a calm swell behind the hull, you want your prop running at the top of that swell, never behind it. Different hulls create different swells, so 6" setback might be perfect on one, 10" on another.


X2, get the JP but it's gotta be the correct set back to do you any good. About asking the dealer, I would ask his advice on the correct setback of the jack plate for that hull. Then I would go around and talk to other people that have experience with the same boat hull and see what kind of setback they are running. I wouldn't only take the dealers advice.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Bob's*

We usually install a Bob's brand. They seem to move a little faster than some of the competition, however, they have a seperate pump. The CMC has an intergral pump. Something else to consider depending on the boat layout, do you have the room for the pump? I put my J-plate and pwr pole pump as forward under the console as possible for a little additional protection. If it's strictly a benefit verses cost decision I'd have to say no to the j-plate. For my boat it's worth every dime, the ability to run across a flat, added top end performance and idling out of shallows just works for me. Frank


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have one on my v hull and love it. I won't own a boat without one. Being able to idle off a shallow flat or adjust on the fly to enhance performance based on conditions/load are both priceless. The tiny extra mph on top end is a bonus.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone ran a v with a pocket tunnel or tunnel similar to a skeeter zx 22 bay t and played around with the setback? I have a six but I am truly convinced that my boat would run much better with an8 or 10". Especially after moving my batteries forward. I also understand there are warranty issues to look at from the manufacture as well.


----------



## goinfaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Bought my 19' Sea Hunt used including CMC jackplate and I have used the heck out of it to move along slowly in the shallows. If you only have trim to play with, you lose steering control very quickly.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Has anyone ran a v with a pocket tunnel or tunnel similar to a skeeter zx 22 bay t and played around with the setback? I have a six but I am truly convinced that my boat would run much better with an8 or 10". Especially after moving my batteries forward. I also understand there are warranty issues to look at from the manufacture as well.


I would think the 6" jp would be perfect but Skeeter now comes standard with a 8" hydraulic Jack Plate. I am rigging my demo for this year right now but it does not have a tunnel. I can't see more setback on a tunnel being better but that is just my opinion.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

You can add 2" spacers to add some setback. Spacers always go between plate and motor, NEVER between boat and plate. 

You can also mount two plates together, a manual against the boat, hydraulic between motor and manual plate. 

But there is definitely a wall you'll hit if you don't have enough motor, or the hull's just too heavy to lift. Time and expense are the only answers, hopefully you can find someone with experience with what you've got to save you both.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think you're all right. I'm thinking no. Cost/benefit doesn't work for me. If I want to fish that skinny, I'll get a different boat.


----------



## asia (Aug 18, 2012)

Big mistake not to get one in my view....in all saltwater bayboat cases a JP provides many benefits, and once you get it you will never own a boat without one....and you will likely never run your boat without using it multiple times
If you have one you do not need to buy another boat to run skinny
PS: never had one break on me but they require minimum maintenance like anything on your boat....Bob's is the way to go 

If you want proof in numbers just look around at the other boats on the bay when you are out (or check out the Houston boat show next month).....hard to find a bay boat in tx without one...V hulls especially


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

You will probably get into water too shallow to run your motor several times, after that happens you have two choices (1) Get in the water with mud and stingrays and pull/push your boat (2) raise your motor and motor out. I don't know about you, but my knees and back are not as good a shape as they use to be. Bobs now makes a jackplate with the motor on the plate.


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Has anyone ran a v with a pocket tunnel or tunnel similar to a skeeter zx 22 bay t and played around with the setback? I have a six but I am truly convinced that my boat would run much better with an8 or 10". Especially after moving my batteries forward. I also understand there are warranty issues to look at from the manufacture as well.


I put an 8 inch bob's on my ZX 20 Bay which was recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

Sargent Speck said:


> I put an 8 inch bob's on my ZX 20 Bay which was recommended by the manufacturer.


I should add I had an 8 inch setback without a JP prior to installing. Did not change performance (MPH) but allows me to put around in shallower water and get on top easier.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

cva34 said:


> I would think whatever you gain you will loose (pocketbook too) WHY?? The way I think about it is By the time you add 30-50 # to back of the boat and setback motor weighing lets say 300# 5-6 inches.That alone will make stern set lower in water at rest.Then underway you may gain that back + a little Maybe...Thats my thoughts 2C worth....cva34


That's true to a point, especially when running in deep water. But when you get into the real shallow stuff, the (incompressible) water will push the boat hull up, so the hull is now drafting maybe a half-inch instead of six inches in the back (hypothetical numbers). If you've ever run a tunnel prop through three inches of water, or airboated through shallows, you know what I'm talking about - you can feel the difference between shallow and deep water. That's why airboats run so much better in two inches of water than they do in 20 feet of water. Anyway, the jackplate lets you run through a few less inches of that shallow stuff without grounding out, regardless of how much weight is on the back of the boat, as long as you don't back off the throttle too much. Physics in motion!


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Has anyone ran a v with a pocket tunnel or tunnel similar to a skeeter zx 22 bay t and played around with the setback? I have a six but I am truly convinced that my boat would run much better with an8 or 10". Especially after moving my batteries forward. I also understand there are warranty issues to look at from the manufacture as well.


A lot of tunnel guys will tell you to get your prop as close to the tunnel outlet as possible. Some will not run a jackplate just for this reason.

I think it will depend on the boat, its design and how clean the water is coming from the tunnel. On most tunnel boats, if you put the plate too far back, you'll get a lot of spray coming up between the motor and transom. Also keep in mind that the angle of the transom will drop the motor somewhat as you go further back, so the plate(s) will need to be mounted even higher unless you shim them.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

good points all around! Thanks.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

wadefish1 said:


> We usually install a Bob's brand. They seem to move a little faster than some of the competition, however, they have a seperate pump. The CMC has an intergral pump.


That is true for the old bobs plates but now they have the new action jack. Self contained unit that is far superior to the CMC or Atlas plates. Nothing but action jacks installed here at Reynolds with 100% satisfaction.

The plate allows you to get the prop away from aerated water caused by the hull for better "grab". Also allows you to lift the motor to get the cav plate running at its optimum level. Great all around item I must say on a bay boat.

Brett


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Brett, we will talk about it again soon. I was at your shop a couple weeks ago. Specifically looking at the Nautic Star 19' Bay. Maybe Frontier.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Will be glad to help anyway we can redexpress. Come see us at the boat show for great boat show deals.

Brett


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't leave home without one, but you can just do without it for now and if later you find that maybe it would help then you can always have one installed later.

ps if my money was limited I would get a power pole or Talon first. Then get the jp later.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> Has anyone ran a v with a pocket tunnel or tunnel similar to a skeeter zx 22 bay t and played around with the setback? I have a six but I am truly convinced that my boat would run much better with an8 or 10". Especially after moving my batteries forward. I also understand there are warranty issues to look at from the manufacture as well.


I have a 20' Skeeter Bay with a V-Hull that came with a 10" stationary set back. The jack plate was not even offered as an option. I replaced the stationary 10" with a 10" hydraulic jack plate and have been satisfied with the results. It has been set up this way for almost 8 years now.

I was able to raise the motor an additonal 4 to 5" upward with no adverse effects. Plane time is the same but bow lift is now about half. Speed has basically been a wash but when carrying a heavier load I can actually gain speed by lowering the engine closer to factory settings. If I mess with lift and trim I can fine tune for the best speed possible.

Since my boat is not a tunnel I gain no greater shallow water perfomance than what the lift now gives me - but 4 to 5" is still better than what I had. All my transom has is the square "shoebox" sized pocket. The caviation plate above the bullet rides even with the water level when underway - anymore and there would be a "blowout" effect. I do think the 10" gives "cleaner" water to pull from. I can run in about 12" of water with this V-Hull. I have run in less but not on purpose and not long before seeking a little more water.

I think the 10" set back with non-tunnel V-Hulls probably works best to gain the capability of shallow water driving. There are several boat brands that put jack plates on V-Hulls and many have greater set backs. Hulls do vary and the water flowing from the transom will vary from one boat to the next so each set up needs to be considered accordingly.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

redexpress said:


> I think you're all right. I'm thinking no. Cost/benefit doesn't work for me. If I want to fish that skinny, I'll get a different boat.


If cost is a factor you may look at the CMC someone was selling in the classifieds as a start/trial.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

asia said:


> Big mistake not to get one in my view....in all saltwater bayboat cases a JP provides many benefits, and once you get it you will never own a boat without one....and you will likely never run your boat without using it multiple times
> If you have one you do not need to buy another boat to run skinny
> PS: never had one break on me but they require minimum maintenance like anything on your boat....Bob's is the way to go
> 
> If you want proof in numbers just look around at the other boats on the bay when you are out (or check out the Houston boat show next month).....hard to find a bay boat in tx without one...V hulls especially


Agreed! Plus a couple hundred is better than a couple thousand....


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Just had a Bob's Jack Plate installed on my classic Outrage 18 Whaler which drafts at 10". *

*What a nice addition to this great hull! Used to be when I tilted the motor up to idle in shallow water, the prop pushed my transom downward. Now, I can raise the prop with the JP and it still pushes forward. *

*Worth the money.*


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's beginning to sound better.


----------

